# Windows Phone 8 Bible & Religion Apps



## Heath (Apr 2, 2013)

So, any Windows Phone 8 users out there? What are your favorite Bible & Religion Apps?

I would love one for the "Prof. Horner's Bible-Reading System" if anyone has found anything like that.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Apr 2, 2013)

If that platform supports the "You Version" app, that app has Prof Horners plan (and a ton of others).


----------



## Heath (Apr 2, 2013)

GulfCoast Presbyterian said:


> If that platform supports the "You Version" app, that app has Prof Horners plan (and a ton of others).



I saw YouVersion has that system but have looked extensively and the app isn't on the Win Phone platform.


----------



## Heath (Apr 2, 2013)

Well, I was wrong. There is an app for youversion but it is branded a bit differently on Windows Phone. I installed it and it indeed has the plan but it doesn't work as well as I had hoped. It sets X per day so there is no way to get ahead and still use features based on your current place.


----------



## jogri17 (Apr 2, 2013)

I`m looking forward to when there will be a good Bible app for windows RT (or at least a logos app)


----------



## ClayPot (Apr 9, 2013)

Windows 8 Phone lover here. I think it's really the best phone OS. Hopefully it can gain some market traction and continue to ramp up the app productions. 

There are three Bible/religion apps I have installed.

1. Bible (that's actually what it is called). It works well enough, but unless you prefer the KJV or ESV, you will need to buy some additional bibles. And they aren't very cheap.
2. The ESV bible app. It's pretty similar to the iOS version, but much slower and with a few bugs. I wish Crossway would update it a bit, but I can't blame them when the Windows phone market share still isn't very high.
3. A new one called Pocket Bible is pretty cool. It's been around a while from what I understand. Has an iOS version and I think an Android version. Has quite a few resources that you can buy. But you have to buy them. I think the resources are cross-platform though. KJV is free

You want an easy Bible reading plan? Here's what you need to do. Create an outlook.com email account. I presume you've already done this. If you haven't, you are missing out. Even if you keep your other email account(s), the Windows 8/Windows Phone 8 experience is sub-optimal without an outlook.com account. Setup up the mail on your phone for the outlook.com account. Have you bible reading plan emailed to this account daily. I don't know if there is a site that does this for the Horner plan, but there are a number of plans here: Reading the Bible in 2013 – Justin Taylor

Another alternative is to find a site that does the Horner bible reading plan automatically AND has a mobile version. Go to this site, click the ... in the right-hand corner of Internet Explorer and Pin to Start. Then it will simply be one of the Live Tiles and you can click on it to bring up your daily reading. At least it should work like that in principle.


----------

